# My 13 little babies!!!



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Okay, so I know I am finding new homes for all but 2 of these 13 babies, but as of now, they are all my little angels and I wanted to indtroduce them. They are 6, almost 7 weeks old. =] 

Here they ARE:

http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PC110001.jpg

http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PC110014.jpg

http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PC110010.jpg

http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PC110019.jpg

http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PC110020.jpg


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

they are all very cute!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

lol, they say thankyou. =]


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

aww, adorable!


----------



## bethany (Mar 24, 2009)

Lovely and adorable!


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

Very cute 

I noticed you have some of the "Series of Unfortunate Events" books as well LOL!


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

some very cute babys!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Aww what little cuties! x


----------



## Devi (Jan 8, 2009)

aww  I remember when mine were that small o.o sooo cute


----------



## malelover (Jun 1, 2009)

AWWW! What did you name the mum?!?!!!??? What names on the Babies too?


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

This is really not helping my GGMR  They are so cute, I love little babies!


----------

